# Food Safety News - 04/02/2022 Children taken to hospital after incident with sanitizer in milk cartons



## daveomak.fs (Apr 2, 2022)

*Children taken to hospital after incident with sanitizer in milk cartons*
By News Desk on Apr 02, 2022 12:05 am
More than 20 children in New Jersey were taken to the hospital this week after drinking milk contaminated with sanitizer. The cartons were accidentally filled with the sanitizer at the production plant, according to a post on Facebook from the Camden City School District. “It was determined that the substance found in the cartons is... Continue Reading


*Norovirus outbreak linked to oysters from B.C. sickens people in Minnesota, Washington*
By News Desk on Apr 01, 2022 05:19 pm
Health officials in the United States are warning consumers not to eat raw oysters harvested from a specific bay in British Columbia, Canada, after linking norovirus illnesses in Minnesota, Washington and other states to the oysters. Twenty-nine Minnesotans have been sickened in this outbreak. They became ill with confirmed or suspected norovirus gastroenteritis after eating... Continue Reading


*More oysters recalled in Canada as investigation into norovirus outbreak continues*
By News Desk on Apr 01, 2022 03:29 pm
Daily Fresh Shellfish Inc. is recalling certain Daily Fresh Shellfish Inc. brand Oysters from the marketplace because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by findings of the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. Several other recalls have been conducted in response to this outbreak. A full list... Continue Reading


*Testing reveals parasite in certain Ocean Mist romaine hearts*
By News Desk on Apr 01, 2022 02:29 pm
State officials are warning consumers to not eat certain romaine lettuce because the Cyclospora parasite was found during sample testing. The Minnesota Department of Agriculture is telling consumers to watch for coding “22RHDM2L” and a harvest date of “Mar10,” grown in Coachella, CA. Public health officials report that routine testing found the parasite on Ocean... Continue Reading


----------

